# Free Coffee at McDonalds for the Next 2 Weeks



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2014)

Starting tomorrow, participating McDonalds restaurants are giving away a free cup of coffee during the morning hours...http://time.com/money/3378119/mcdonalds-free-coffee/


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 16, 2014)

No thanks, I have no use for McDonalds.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 16, 2014)

Their coffee is good though; over here they get it from Costas!


----------



## Raven (Sep 16, 2014)

Their coffee is good and it is cookie day at the  McDonald's in this area.
Buy a cookie for a dollar and the dollar goes to local charities.
They have a variety of cookies and they are delicious.


----------

